# Documentary - 'Pet Food: A Dog's Breakfast'



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is a new video, or how valid it is, but it just came up on my Facebook wall and I thought I'd share. Please let me know if it's been posted before or if it is poor info! I'm not through watching the whole thing yet:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It seems to me that people have kind of forgotten the melamine poisoning. 

It was sure what opened my eyes - i didn't go to raw food then because I didn't find this site or another like it, but I did go to a dog food where the ingredients supposedly came from the US, and none from China.

Everyone should watch this. I'm going to see if I can figure out how to post it on my facebook wall. I think people just don't get it, still.

And the pet food companies have done a darn good job of increasing prices while giving us "high quality" dog food so we will have faith in their products again. But has anything really changed since 2007?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, the woman who used to work for the pet food industry and now denounces it feeds her animals raw only - then the documentary goes on to say how difficult and trouble-prone raw feeding is. Bacteria, lack of nutrients, hard to do, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like this video, my only issue is that they never explain what ingredient to look for in commercial foods and they also consider premium and grocery store brands to be of the same quality. Since a lot of people consider IAMS and SD to be premium, then yeah, probably is the same. They should have compared actual premium to cheap foods. Also, its one thing to evaluate the nutrient analysis and say that it makes no difference what you feed as long as it fits the criteria set by AAFCO for minimal requirements. But they dont consider bioavailability factor. Corn protein is not the same as meat protein and so forth.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> It seems to me that people have kind of forgotten the melamine poisoning.
> 
> It was sure what opened my eyes - i didn't go to raw food then because I didn't find this site or another like it, but I did go to a dog food where the ingredients supposedly came from the US, and none from China.
> 
> ...


yes, i started feeding my dogs raw


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> yes, i started feeding my dogs raw


I was, unfortunately, alot slower than you. I should have done more research at the time. It never crossed my mind to feed raw food, although I have dabbled in home cooked since then. 

I remember them talking about it being in canned foods, and I thank God didn't feed canned food. And it was a shocker that it was in Alpo and Iam's alike - i think it opened people's eyes to the fact that a few small companies make ALL the dog food. But when I see those people who were poisoning their pets - my goodness, the guilt must be horrible.

Like when I gave Snorkels the medicine that destroyed her hearing - I trusted the vet but it sure didn't make me feel any better that I was ignorant. I felt like I should have figured it out.

The only difference I have noticed is that there are quite a few more expensive dog foods out there - more money for the pet food companies, but little change in reality.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

don't give me too much credit...i didn't start looking at labels until that recall....then it took me six months to realise it's all garbage, so i home cooked.

at least i was in control....but never sure they were getting every thing they needed, so started putting everything including the kitchen sink into their food...

they liked it, at least.

i didn't actually move toward raw until 2010. 

not the smartest in the class.....but that recall is what started the journey for me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> not the smartest in the class.....but that recall is what started the journey for me.


Me too. It just took me awhile to get here. I think things may be different for some dog owners like us, but I don't really think anything is different for the pet food companies. I don't remember any stricter legislation being passed as a result of the melamine. 

They just added some products, changed their marketing a little, and kept raking in the dough.

Although I'm not sure if I'd like everyone around here raw feeding. It sure would make it hard to buy meat.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, when I watched the part about "ingredient splitting" my jaw dropped. How smart of them to do this... 

I will look at low quality brands even beyond the low level I did now.. my goodness.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

This documentary reinforced how consumers must educate themselves. It's really no different buying our own food: READ THE LABELS AND KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SEEING!

A few points:

- ingredient splitting doesn't just happen in pet food. Read the labels in the supermarket & you'll see how it's present in YOUR food as well. Just how many versions of sugar is in that particular product? Or different versions of rice, wheat, etc?

- yes there are marketing gimmicks/buzzwords that hit all the right buttons for consumers. Don't forget all those yummy looking pictures. Oh wait... we're talking about dog food, right? Same thing applies for YOUR food! 

- there are cultures that have no problems eating the parts of the chicken (or cow or pig) that North Americans think are refuse or not fit for human consumption like chicken feet, necks, or fish heads. No one ever really defines what "human grade" really means in this broadcast. Just that THEY wouldn't consider eating this part of the animal, so it must not be "human grade" or "fit for human consumption".

- yes, there have been recalls on pet food. Same thing happens on human food. How many times this year has ground beef been recalled? Spinach or lettuce? We need to keep on our toes...

I don't feed raw and probably never will. But that doesn't mean that I don't do my homework & feed my dogs good food. Plus we will often put in additional protein sources or foods to their diet. However, like others who have a dog with a sensitive stomach, switching foods is not always an option. 

_CAVEAT EMPTOR_!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

no, the standards for dog food are lower than human food. i agree that there are places were salmon fins are probably considered ok for people. But is sawdust an accepted food item in any country? Euthanized animals? We won't see those things in human food, yet we do in dog food. Along with alot of other stuff that would never be allowed in human food.

in addition, we are considered smart enough to feed our children nutritionally balanced, healthy meals. But the pet food industry has somehow convinced us that we can't do the same with our dogs. 

I agree - buyer beware. But I don't think alot of people know that "natural" doesn't mean natural, that alot of marketing claims are flat out lies, and that there are things going into our dog food that should never be eaten by any living thing.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have fed very "good" pet food every step of the way since owning my own animals. It still wasn't good enough for the dogs and I finally bit the bullet Jan. 1st of 2011 and went to what I'd always known was best, pmr.

My cat will be transitioned as soon as I'm able. At least she's hunting and eating discarded bits from the other cats' kills now... so I guess you could say she's half PMR and half Wellness Core lol.


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

i shared this video on my fb wall a month ago. i don't think anyone bothered to watch, except ONE that feeds raw to her dog. the rest, either they watched & ignored OR simply, hid it from their wall.

tsk tsk.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

gorge77 said:


> i shared this video on my fb wall a month ago. i don't think anyone bothered to watch, except ONE that feeds raw to her dog. the rest, either they watched & ignored OR simply, hid it from their wall.
> 
> tsk tsk.


Ha - I often take things i find here and put them on my facebook wall, because I have some friends there that rescue and some relatives that love their dogs.

No takers, as far as I know. I do post the prey model raw site every 2-3 months.

I don't have alot of friends though, I only have about 65.


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if this video ("Pet Food: A Dog's Breakfast") is still available? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe it's on this page:
“Pet Food: A Dog’s Breakfast” Documentary Available in Media Library Collection « Poisoned Pets


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I posted this on my Facebook. Don't know if anyone will actually take the time to watch it, but the word needs to get out. Interesting how it was supposed to air in America and yet never did. Quite interesting....I love how they cooked some boots, motor oil and sawdust and said it could fool a nutrition analysis. Pretty much everything I ever tried to explain to someone. I tried to talk to a Nutro rep about 'splitting' and he got into an outright fight with me in the store I worked at and then stopped talking to me all together. It was quite something that I kept my cool. And quite something that he didn't know it himself, being a rep and all. He had this fancy demo with stuffed animals "these are all in our food" as he dropped a rubber chicken, stuffed fish, and squeaky cow toy into a fake pot. Yet, he never threw in an ear of corn. Not to mention how completely juvenile the whole thing was. Eh, at least they brought bagels I guess. 

Thank you for posting this. This just further convinces me I am doing right by going raw.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, I think this thread, or a link to that video, ought to be a sticky. I mean, people don't know how low the standards are for dog food, or that the meat that goes into them is not t-bone steak.

Someone posted in another thread recently that he bought fish dog food because he wanted more omega 3 oils. that kind of misconception is what keeps the dog food people in business. since it is perfectly legal to flat-out like on the front of a bag of dog food, people really believe there is whole fresh salmon in there!


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

If I wasn't already raw feeding Kiya, this video would have made me make that transition.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I didnt think I would watch the whole video, but I did. I knew about motor oil and saw dust going into pet foods, but old leather boots for protein! That is ridiculous. Im sooooo happy I feed raw. And it still bugs me that for the first year and a half of Rubys life I fed kibble, Ill never be able to take that back.


----------

